# Any Railfans  Go See the UP Big Boy?



## TravelinMan (Nov 18, 2019)

Union Pacific’s historic Big Boy steam locomotive No. 4014 is touring the Union Pacific system throughout 2019 to commemorate the transcontinental railroad's 150th anniversary.  The Big Boy’s return to the rails is the product of more than two years of meticulous restoration work by the Union Pacific Steam Team. No. 4014 is the world's only operating Big Boy locomotive.  It weighs over 1 million pounds.

I went to KC and saw it at Union Station.  As the picture I took shows, there was a lot of interest with chasing it from place to place.


----------



## jujube (Nov 18, 2019)

We saw Big Boy in Cheyenne several years ago.  Very impressive.  I could only think how much my grandpa would have enjoyed seeing that locomotive; he worked for Norfolk & Western building locomotives.


----------

